# my stock struts and eibach



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

i'm considering getting eibach pro kits for my b14. can i use these on my stock struts? i cannot afford struts, i just want my car lower for fast turning and handling. what are the consequences of this setup?

i know i did a search, but there is way too much info to read through which will take me hours and hours, this is much easier.

along with this setup, i want to get wider tires for my stock 14's. stock size is 175/65/14, can do u think i can fit a 195/55/14 on it? or is 185 a better way to go?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

dans200sx said:


> *
> i know i did a search, but there is way too much info to read through which will take me hours and hours, this is much easier.
> *


Yeesh,
Careful with that statement. Some people 'round here don't like it too much.
Anyway short answer to your question is that the lower spring on your stock strut will cause the strut to never extend fully and eventually will destoy the strut.

Seth


----------



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

ya well i just think it makes more sense if the question is specific. rather than gathering tons of info from multiple threads on semi-related topics to try to form your own conclusions, which i'm sure to everyone is a pain in the ass.

how long will the stock strut last? i'm just using my car to drive around the city, not too aggressively.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

They would last a couple of month if you are lucky.

"i just want my car lower for fast turning and handling. what are the consequences of this setup?"

You wont get faster turning and handeling out of prokits and stock struts. It will handle worse than stock. Just to let you know your specific question has been answered in those long threads. Any question you can think of pertaining to B14 suspension has been answered. Probably more than once.


----------

